# I always post my fosters.... And this poor baby needs the prayers



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Meet "Pretty" soon to be... Mike.

He had a family for 8 long years then boom, they moved and gave him away. The new family noticed a horrible walking condition but couldn't take him to the vet so they too were giving him away. In I stepped and with the help of a wonderful rescue out of Savannah, GA... This boy will hopefully get help. He's only with me until tomorrow when he will be transferred to the rescue.
I will post a video of him walking soon.... I couldn't take a good one as it makes me sick to watch.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty: http://youtu.be/8qbpNe7xZDU


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

It was hard to tell from the short video. Is he dragging his back legs?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It seems like they are just..... noodles. They bow out when he puts weight on them. Like something is popped out. I'll try a better video tomorrow. I couldn't stomach it......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor little man. Could be luxating patellas, could be torn ACLs. You are his hero, getting him to a rescue to help him.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

what a cute face, bless you for saving him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for helping this little guy, he's adorable.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a longer video....

Poor guy has ticks, no teeth....  I hope the rescue doesn't try to say he's unadoptable. I'll be mad. I'll give more on why I worry about that one later. Here is another pic


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pretty 2: http://youtu.be/WQD0Ty68xJk

Here is a longer video, although his bad side was shown more at the end.

He was a very nice dog. Didn't seem to realize being pet was a good thing though. He is officially with his rescue. One the way over to them I found some lumps on him. Idk how old 8 years old is for a shihtzu but the rescuer initially had said if it was broken and had healed up without being set with his age and all he may be deemed unadoptable? I got livid with that statement. We've treated many dogs who had to have an amputation and things before. 

But this was not the actual director or intake person of the rescue, it was a foster who I got her name from a friend, and she isn't his foster so I let it go. Anyway, thank God for her and them for helping this baby.

Obviously after meeting him, it isn't a break. I just have no idea WHAT it is.


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

looks like the joints pop in and out to me. Hope he gets the help he needs


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

cazzy said:


> looks like the joints pop in and out to me. Hope he gets the help he needs


That's the idea I had also...

The sad thing is he had 2 families let him go like this for God knows how long


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the rescue will update you on him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Update....
He had to be shaved because of a severe skin infection

His left eye has a severe infection and it may need removal....

Still waiting on xray findings for his leg....

 poor baby


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

What a beautiful baby! Is the rescue going to take him? Are you his foster?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

No he has went to the rescue now and a longer foster home


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

you have such a good heart!!!

PS... any update on luna?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Luna wasn't mine... That was "Brave"s foster I believe


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

"Update on mike. They discovered his jaw was broken when he was sedated to have teeth pulled. One tooth was actually positioning the jaw which allowed him to eat. Jaw will be wired. Poor mike." My latest update =O this is why I encourage people to seek rescues and not just give a dog away...


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Was he hit by a car at some point or beaten? With all of those issues, something must have happened to him. Dogs just don't "become" this way.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Luna wasn't mine... That was "Brave"s foster I believe



ah you are correct, my apologies


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Just saw this. So sad. You are amazing for doing so much for him. 

Bos'n - re: Luna, I get to see her this Sunday. I'll take a gazillion pics. I merged all my foster threads into one thread and re-named it "Bear's Foster Tails" so I can keep up with the pictures and stories.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

abradshaw71 said:


> Was he hit by a car at some point or beaten? With all of those issues, something must have happened to him. Dogs just don't "become" this way.


This is my thinking.

I have a feeling he was hit by a car and the original owner gave him away quickly to avoid any cost....


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sad. So incredibly sad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does the rescue have a facebook or website where they are posting his progress?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Coastalpetrescue.org and I believe he is under the adoptable pets section.... I have not checked to see the most recent updates they've posted but they added him quickly so hopefully they keep it updated also


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just checked, not up to date at all and not really a whole lot of info posted other than what they posted the very first day


----------



## cazzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Bless him i know if the joints are popping in and out that could be breeding but the jaw broken something had to have happen that was bad. I will never understand how people can just leave a dog like that they must have seen it and thought why is it like that. At least he is starting to get the care he needs so he will know comfort and love for the last few years which is better then nothing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coastal Pet Rescue*

I found Coastal Pet Rescue on Facebook.
Maybe he's on here.
Here's a story about a dog named Poppy.
https://www.facebook.com/CoastalPet...18922918897/10152655132883898/?type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/CoastalPetRescue?fref=photo


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

They've renamed this pup "Mike" can't remember if I mentioned that or not


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have seen this already, but I just wanted to post it here and tell you, you are valuable beyond measure. This little guy is getting the care he needs because you stepped in and helped him. He and dozens of others like him have LIFE because you are strong, caring, determined, capable, and you fought for them.

I know you are facing a real struggle, but God never gives you more than you can handle, because He will give you what you need to make it through the storm.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152671750073898&set=vb.18922918897&type=2&theater


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I haven't seen it... I want to watch it when I wake up tomorrow though. Thank you for posting and thank you for the kind words


----------

